# Took apart my Shimano Sienna



## SkyFish (Apr 24, 2011)

I took my entire reel apart to service for the first time yesterday.
Shimano Seinna 1000FD and 2500FD and FB
Got a question about oscillating gear assembly.... (see end of post)

First thing is i am impressed. Its the first time i've broken any reel down to service myself, and i did not expect what i saw for a $40 reel. This thing is built to last. Its implementation is so simple and elegant. From the way i use these reels (quite careful i am), the only way this thing will ever fail on me is a broken bail arm, or having the ball bearings rust away from saltwater use.

After studying the way its built, and schmatics of other models, i finally understand what is meant by number of ball bearings!
Sienna have 1 at the main shaft, 2 at the drive gear (where your handle connects).
The higher up model you go, Shimano basically throw in ball bearings at all the other rotating bits.
For example, Stradic would have 5+1 which when compared to siennas have additional ball bearings at
- bail roller x1 
- handle grip x1
None of which i reckon are as important as the original 3 ball bearings available to the Sienna.
The next level of upgrade would be having anti rust ball bearings which the likes of Symetre would have.
Then beyond anti-rust ballbearings the next biggest upgrade would be the worm shaft which comes in from Stradics onwards.

Correct me someone if i'm wrong, but i think the biggest source of resistance within the Sienna is the oscillating gear. It sticks onto the frame held on without ball bearings to rotate, and the oscillating Slider grinds up and down as the gear rotates.
Therefore, in terms of smoothness, the next real upgrade up from 3 ball bearing is having a worm shaft system.

I've only compared up to stradics as i'm researching abit for my next upgrade. I won't dare look at stellas for now.
But i'm starting to appreciate the enginnering behind these reels, and understanding what i'm getting for my $$.

Yes, there is much more than ball bearings and smoothness. But thats as far as i can comprehend so far.
features like slow oscillation, i must use to appreciate, i've never used before.

Anyway, back to my reels.
These reels average 12 months since last service, with multiple dunking in salt water, and sand, and beach sandy water, i expected to see a mess slug of oily sandy dried up lubricant. BUT no, its clean. There were a few bits and pieces of sand here and there, but just needed to wipe those out and thats it. Since i've opened it up, i decide to dab it here and there with Penn reel grease/lubricant i bought recently. 
However, i noticed Shimano used at least 2 different grease. Greenish light stuff on the main gear, and grey lubricant on the oscillating gear. The Penn grease was blue, and i reckon whatever was originally on it is way better than the Penn lubricant, because it was no smoother after the service, infact probably felt a little sluggish after serviced due to thickness of the Penn grease.

*Okay, now the real question. 
I manged to put the oscillating gear back via trial an error. But what is the proper way to line up the small part of the Drive Gear to the Oscillating gear.The smaller gear piece of the Drive Gear is oval, and the Oscillating gear is squarish, both have arrow marks on it. If it weren't aligned, the gear won't turn smoothly. I shifted the gear one rank at a time until it smooth, but there must be a better more accurate way to align these gears. The arrows must mean something?*

regards,
skyFishy


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I did this with a Sienna a few years ago and ended up buying a new reel instead.


----------



## 4weightfanatic (May 19, 2011)

I am very interested in this thread as I have been using the original Sienna 1000 for at least 6 1/2 to 7 years now , originally fishing 4 and 6 lb fireline in Adelaide for black bream. Since in Qld I have used the 6 lb up until the start of spring where I have since upgraded to 10lb Super PE for my bass fishing and have found the reels not only to be great for the bucks but are excellent to use super smooth drag and has taken a punishing and never faltered. Earlier this spring I landed a 50 cm Mary River Cod on the setup from my yak and it didn't miss a beat. I have since this season bought the later Sienna FD and loaded it with 6 lb Super PE for my lighter little minnow lure fishing and actually prefer the design of the original finding it quieter. I have never serviced the original in all this time and probably should even though it runs perfectly. Excellent value. Cheers Pat.


----------



## SkyFish (Apr 24, 2011)

I can't find the time to open it up to take a photo. It runs great now, but the next time i service it, i'll have to put special attention to the orientation of the gears, and put it back the same way. Its a pain.



koich said:


> I did this with a Sienna a few years ago and ended up buying a new reel instead.


lol. They can't be that bad! well... unless you drop something, and you don't know what. 



4weightfanatic said:


> I am very interested in this thread as I have been using the original Sienna 1000 for at least 6 1/2 to 7 years now , originally fishing 4 and 6 lb fireline in Adelaide for black bream. Since in Qld I have used the 6 lb up until the start of spring where I have since upgraded to 10lb Super PE for my bass fishing and have found the reels not only to be great for the bucks but are excellent to use super smooth drag and has taken a punishing and never faltered. Earlier this spring I landed a 50 cm Mary River Cod on the setup from my yak and it didn't miss a beat. I have since this season bought the later Sienna FD and loaded it with 6 lb Super PE for my lighter little minnow lure fishing and actually prefer the design of the original finding it quieter. I have never serviced the original in all this time and probably should even though it runs perfectly. Excellent value. Cheers Pat.


Yeap. Like i said, its a though little reel from the look of the interior.
Look after the actual casing of the reel and it will last 10+yrs! Small components within the reel are mostly replaceable such as ball bearings, arm bail, drag washers. I doubt the gear system itself can wear out under normal usage. (Don't go pulling a 10+kg tuna on a sienna).


----------

